# Just finished 5th seasone of The Wire



## championship (Oct 12, 2010)

and I feel like I am about to cry. It's a damn shame that there will be no more of this amazing HBO seriese


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 12, 2010)

My partner and I only got to the third before losing interest. It was a brilliant series but we were seduced by the (unwatched by me) Sopranos


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Oct 12, 2010)

Season 5 wasn't quite as good as the others IMO. Was a great show though.


----------

